# Manicotti or Cannelloni?



## tasunkawitko (Nov 15, 2011)

x


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 15, 2011)

Great Story...I GOT SCHOOLED!...When my Cheffie Daughter Casey got back from her Externship in Italy..."That's NOT Manicotti...DAD!...It's Cannelloni, your rolling up filling in Pasta"....Whatever!!! Snot Nosed Punk......The Egg teaching the Chicken!!....Looks good whatever you call it...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 15, 2011)

It looks DELICIOUS!!!


----------



## tom c (Nov 15, 2011)

Look great, the only way I can see to improve it is to used the smoker.


----------



## alelover (Nov 15, 2011)

I love Manicotti and I love Giada. Great post. I usually will make stuffed shells. I find them easier to fill. I did manicotti before and tore up half the tubes. I'm better with shells. I always thought the cannelloni had straight ends and the manicotti had angled ends and ribs (regate').


----------



## alelover (Nov 15, 2011)

Speaking of delicious. I saw this motivational poster for Italian food.


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 15, 2011)

Look great and the Sauce looks yumme. i just made ravioli in a tomato sauce


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 15, 2011)

Great looking dish Tas.  I love stuffed pasta and I know the debate rages on about what they call it. I have only seen the crepe version in old school Italian restaurants.  I like Giada's recipes a lot as they are usually very straight forward and easy to teach our 4H kids


----------



## smokeamotive (Nov 15, 2011)

alelover said:


> I love Manicotti and I love Giada. Great post. I usually will make stuffed shells. I find them easier to fill. I did manicotti before and tore up half the tubes. I'm better with shells. I always thought the cannelloni had straight ends and the manicotti had angled ends and ribs (regate').


You are correct Alelover. Canneloni is smooth and has square ends. Mannicotti (regate') has angled ends. Rigate' means ridges in Italian. I work in a pasta plant where these things are made.


----------



## michael ark (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## tasunkawitko (Nov 16, 2011)

hey, everyone - many thanks for the comments and praise. this was some good stuff ~ in fact, i'm thinking of having it again very soon, perhaps with some sort of shrimp stuffing rather than beef - and cheddar cheese with bechemel sauce rather than mozzerella and tomato sauce ~ i got to thinking, this is simply an italian version of enchiladas, and as such can be very versatile!


----------

